# PDA Compac 3850 and Bluetooth



## vivo (Jan 4, 2004)

Hi Folks! 

I just bought a used Compaq iPAQ 3850 which is not Bluetooth-enabled. The vendor "graciously" upgraded the OS to Pocket PC 2003 for me gratis. He warned me that the thing always attempted to start Bluetooth when turned on, even though there is (I was told) no Bluetooth installed on the 3850 and the 2003 OS Bluetooth Manager has Bluetooth set at off. Consequently, I get an error message every time that I turn the PDA on saying that "Bluetooth has not been correctly initialized" and that "The Bluetooth Radio failed to turn on due to insufficient driver memory. You must perform a normal reset before you can turn on the Bluetooth Radio". I have twice soft reset the PDA yet the messages still appear every time I turn it on. While these are annoying as they take a minute to appear and the PDA can't properly initialize until they pop up, I CAN simply click the messages off and proceed, it's just that I'd rather not have to.

Any info or suggestions on how to resolve this would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## vivo (Jan 4, 2004)

Don't worry about it guys. I found a decent file manager to download and was able to track down the various Bluetooth installation etc. files and deleted them all manually....thing works like a charm now


----------



## DaringDirker (May 19, 2005)

Hi!

I face the same problem with my upgraded iPAQ.  
How did you get rid of this "bug"? Can you forward detailed work instructions? 

DaringDirker


----------

